# Anyone know of a good Brewers Yeast to use for my DIY CO2 setup?



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone could give me some good brands of yeast for my DIY setup. thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you can find it champaigne/wine yeast is the best Then from there it's brewers yeast used for making beer, then most name brand yeast in the grocery store works, just make sure its not expired.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

will I get more CO2 with better yeast?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Should and last longer


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I use Cooper's. Out of all the ones I've tested (not including champaigne), it seemed to be the one to last the longest.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I use fleicshmans bread machine yeast.It has always worked really well


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> I use fleicshmans bread machine yeast.It has always worked really well


Get brewer's yeast and you'll notice the difference. Much more reactive.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I may look for some of that for the 25.


----------

